# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Зима.

## TUSKA

Я знаю,что невовремя.
но пусть будет.
Я зиму очень люблю,жаль только в Москве не бывает снега...

----------


## Freezer2007

Я тоже люблю зиму, я родился зимой, люблю снег, холод, но ща даж наступление зимы не радует

----------


## narko

зима - ацтой.... на суецид даже тянет немнога)))) всё серае, скучное, аднатипнае, смотря на эту картину теряеца смысл и желание к жизни....

----------


## Stas

Зима. Здорово. Снежинки, мороз, звёздное небо... Зимнепраздник!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Зима! нет изматывающей жары духоты. 
Люблю зимой быть в лесу: 
когда блестит как звезды свежевыпавший белый снег, 
когда чистый лед отражает мое лицо о мою душу, 
когда зеленая елка немного затмевает солнца свет,
в голове замирает момент, который никогда не забуду.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

обожаю зиму...идти одной по улице с плеером и слушать что нибудь медленное...и просто смотреть как падают снежинки....

----------


## свобода

Зимой обычно у меня жизнь замирает, становиться одиноко и холодно в душе. Расстворяется в снеге, то чем я живу в тёплое время года. Уходит суета, в которой прячешь своё одиночество, уходят тёплые ночи, без которых  не можешь, уходит тот смех, те голоса и та музыка к которой привыкла. 
У меня нет негатива к Зиме и позитива я тоже не испытываю, для меня это просто время года, холодное, красивое и одинокое.

----------


## Вия

обожаю смотреть на падающий крупный снег...из окна..или идти по пустой улице...одна или с ним...тихо и спокойно..)))обожаю зиму и осень

----------


## de_profundis

зимой даже дышится легче.... зима - это сказочное время года.... зима дарит надежду, что , возможно когда-нибудь всё будет хорошо......
мороз согревает душу и иней вовсе не слепит глаза.... сейчас в моём городе почти всё растаяло и я с ужасом жду приближения весны, а потом лета, которое меня разрушает... а лес не бывает прекраснее, чем зимой..
в солнечные морозные дни в лесу ничего настолько хорошо не слушается, как песня Amorphis "black winter day"

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Зимой спать хочется...

----------


## Агата

зима уходит.... 

тока не вопите, что то, что я ща напишу должно быть в другой теме=) просто именно так я и могу выразить,все что думаю о зиме. в общем ловите смысл:

Зиме.

Зима… Уходишь ты…
И грусть как щелочь жжет…
Ты оставляешь грузом сны – 
На плечи давит лед.
Ты дышишь с хрипом, словно зверь, 
Пробитый пулей в грудь…
Забиты гвозди в счастья дверь,
И в слякоти мой путь.
Невинность белой чистоты, красоты серебра
Исчезли – рухнули мечты!
К нам ломится весна!
И по дороге я бреду,
Роняя слезы в грязь – 
Я траур по тебе несу…
Ты ведь теряешь власть.
Прострелен зверь, но дышит он – 
И верю – будет жить!
Зверь необуздан и силен!
Нас с ним не разлучить!
Мы будем вместе через год!
Мы снова будем жить!
Не изменить природы ход!
Любовь, мечты - не изменить!


в общем Зиму я оч люблю...

----------


## WICKED

а я не люблю зиму...хотя щас уже плюсавая температура и снега тает

----------


## Агата

все просто считают ее серой... а она на самом деле белая=)))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## WICKED

как так не будет то???? :shock:

----------


## Агата

> ВЕСНЫ НЕ БУДЕТ!!!


 Эт почему??  :Big Grin:  природный катаклизм?  :Big Grin:

----------


## настёнок

не люблю зиму...холодно..

----------


## stre10k

На следующей неделе, я слышал, -25 в Москве... не люблю морозы...

----------


## =>>>>>

Зима олицетворяет собой смерть, смерть в природе.
У нас до сих пор снега нет...
Охуеть.
Дайте мне снег!

----------


## огрызок тепла

а ты где? у нас есть снег. но его очень-очень мало. на след.неделе обещают -22. это как раз, когда я якобы на права сдавать должна. ну вообще красота, погода так и шепчет, займи и выпей. у меня лапки мерзнут вот постоянно. и теплые носочки и сапожки не спасают...на работе у парней  обогреватель отобрала, так и тот еле греет. сломали наверное случайно, пока я на выходных была.
не люблю зиму. вот пытаюсь себя убедить,что зима это красиво и не страшно и все равно холодно. ХОООЛОДНООООООООООООООООО!
хнык((

----------


## Агата

зима - это красиво и нестрашно....  :Smile:  очень похоже на смерть. даже не так - очень похоже на мою жизнь: все словно бы умерло, но, оказывается, еще живо.  зимой всегда так и хочется завалиться в сугроб и медленно умирать, глядя в небо, чувствуя, как снег и ветер проводят тебе погребальную церемонию... 

недавно случились у меня два диалога с человеками из Якутии и москвы (при температуре в омске чето около -20) примерно следующего содержания:

[из Якутии]
- как там погода у вас?
- ну, у нас морзец: -20 )))
- ой, у нас потеплело наконец-то: -35!!! =)

[с москвой]
-у нас похолодало
-ага, у нас тоже холодно
-эм, холодно это сколько?
- ... =))) -6 !!! XD
- ну, да, у нас всего-то -20 =))

веселая жизнь в нашей стране...  :Wink:

----------


## U.F.O.

на градуснике -32....

----------


## огрызок тепла

утром -15 было. а к вечеру уже -25. а ночью до -30 обещают.
ужас какой-то. а послезавтра я опять в ГАИ иду на права сдавать. а там открытая площадка и  спрятаться от холода негде. да я задубею там раньше,чем меня в машину запустят)
очень холодно все-таки. сижу дома в кофте и теплых носочках.а на работе продолжаю отнимать у парней обогреватель. так и таскаем его по офису из угла в угол. потому что на складе дали обогреватель, но он оказался  нерабочим((холодно холодно холодно((((

----------


## Агата

> на градуснике -32....


 крутотень!!! =)

----------


## Сергей6792

Нам вот по прогнозу на завтра -10 обещают...не так холодно,как у вас в России,но всё-же.И снег сильный обещают.Снег и сейчас есть,но его-мало...
Люблю вообще зиму...Когда выпадает снег на улице стаёт так чисто и красиво...снег как-бы "забеливает" все гадости и грязь окружающего тебя мира...и мир из серого,скучного,мрачного,превращается в красивый такой,белый и пушистый мирок,в котором можно ещё и пожить...
Только вот холод я терпеть не могу.Замерзаю мгновенно.Такой-вот парадокс - и люблю зиму - и терпеть её не могу..

----------


## огрызок тепла

угу. минус 36 завтра  обещают. и вождение в гаи сдавать. а там люди часами ждут своей очереди...я умру от холода раньше,чем мой полуживой трупик к мяушинке подпустят((

----------


## Сергей6792

Не замёрзнешь.Я думаю,вы там более привычны к холоду.Это у нас школы на карантин закрывают при -15 (бывают и у нас иногда приличные морозы) и на работе советуют без особой необходимости на улицу не выходить.
А вот я бы,наверное,замёрз.Не знаю,почему я так думаю,но думаю я именно так.Вот сегодня с утра,пока шагал на автобус - думал Богу душу отдам(только не считайте меня верующим,про Бога это просто поговорка такая есть).Замёрз жутко,и это при -7.Целый день на работе чаем горячим себя отпаивал и от насморка избавлялся.Что-же со мною дальше-то будет???
Спокойной ночи всем,ушёл я спать.Завтра вставать рано.Удачи!

----------


## ♣♣♣

если верить яндекс.ру, то  у меня сейчас - 28.
давно зимы хотелось, а то очередной новый год без снега и с дождем...

----------


## огрызок тепла

утром минус 32 было... уехать долго не могла, автобусы мимо остановки проезжали или битком все. на площадке холодно.эстакада эта заледенела, ее песком и солью посыпать забыли...
вот скажите, у кого машина есть. ну разве возможно такое, что машина на подъеме стоит на нейтралке и ручнике и сама по себе назад скатывается? ну я на ручник до упора машину поставила, ноги с педалей убрала и она каак покатится назад...
через неделю опять пойду в гаи вождение сдавать...

----------


## =>>>>>

> ну разве возможно такое, что машина на подъеме стоит на нейтралке и ручнике и сама по себе назад скатывается?


 По идее нет, но возможно что ручник не исправен на этой машине.
Воткни для надежности скорость, естественно если двигатель заглушен...
-26...
За час прогулки обледенели и покрылись инеем ресницы и брови )

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну вот через неделю опять пойду. может быть и с ручником  там проблема. но я же всегда эстакаду идеально делала, без откатов, без рева двигателя и пробуксовок(((на первой попытке сдать вождение начинала с эстакады, сделала все четко. а в этот раз завалилась из-за того,что сначала скатилась вниз на ручнике, а потом просто заглохла((
каак холодно было(((мы к таким мяурозам не привыкли((да еще и снега толком нет...ужас какой-то.
и сейчас минус 30 в городе((

----------


## Сергей6792

А у нас,точно по прогнозу,днём начался снег.И сейчас идёт,сильный снегопад.Сантиметров 8 слой лежит уже,если верить виду из окна.Красиво!И холодно,минус 10...(радуюсь,что не минус 30).Мне и этих десяти градусов хватило сегодня с головой.Пришлось 40 минут по улице таскаться,замёрз жутко.

----------


## U.F.O.

-38. за сигаретами не выйти даже...

----------


## ryceHu4ka

-15 каталась на коньках.
жалко что с бордом все накрылось( тоже мне лыжная база 10 досок и ботинки начиная с 37 размера((((( с моим то 35...
зато на коньках покаталась, да....*грустная улыбка*

----------


## Black Angel

Вот вам и снег, и мороз) С утра на градуснике было -23, даже до метро дойти не успела, как все волосы в инее были

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у нас весной пахнет. правда правда.
пока еще снега много, метель была. и почти минус 30. а сегодня теплее. я знаю, что весна скоро. я ее чую. она совсем рядом, нужно только лапку протянуть и уже потрогать можно будет. и солнышко скоро будет. а если снова не похолодает на днях, то я пойду в гаи вождение сдавать. а если будет холодно, не пойду.

----------


## Гражданин

не люблю зиму, подрабатываю сторожем-дворником .я заколебался снег чистить, в последнее время каждый день, с утра на учебе убитый, после утренней уборки снега, после тренировок не до конца восстанавливаюсь. скорее бы весна...

----------


## Selbstmord

Мне нравится зима...она прекрасно сочетается с грустной музыкой.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Не люблю зиму.
С ужасом думаю о том, что скоро опять будет этот жуткий холод и снег.
Так хочется, чтобы всегда была осень...

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у нас холодает. и все льдом покрывается(

----------


## Гражданин

а я хочу чтоб зима скорее наступила. раньше не любил зиму

----------


## огрызок тепла

а мне вот зима и снег не нужны совсем

----------


## Агата

> зима. выпадает куча снега, через пару дней тает, всюду грязь и вода. несколько раз это повторяется. вот и вся зима. ппц бред.


 это не зима, а весна. зимой снег лежит такой, не тает, всё укрывает собой.все спит.

----------


## WICKED

у  меня первый снег сегодня выпал

----------


## Агата

http://cs304608.userapi.com/v3046083...y4Z7q1n-HY.jpg у меня дома уже вот так =)

----------


## Игорёк

нифига себе! Чтож у вас зимой тогда происходит ?  у меня снегом и не пахнет. жарища.

----------


## Alexandr890

У нас мало холода, особенно жара... Как же я обожаю зиму...

----------


## Игорёк

Агата, ты откуда ?

----------


## Lagrimas

Ненавижу. Мне и летом-то херово. А зимой... просто адско. Только новый год радует.

----------


## аутоагрессия

а я помирать зимой наверно буду.)))) тоже не очень зиму люблю,больше лето,хотя зимой проще шрамы прятать.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Ненавижу зиму, правда ноябрь для меня еще хуже

----------


## Игорёк

> Ненавижу. Мне и летом-то херово. А зимой... просто адско. Только новый год радует.


 чем ?

----------


## Агата

> Только новый год радует.


 меня он нихрена не радует ))) мне вот тоже интересно, чем он тебя радует =) 

ВЫ ВСЕ БЕСЧУВСТВЕННЫЕ БУКИ!!!  :Smile:   Зима и солнце (день чудесный!) - это круто!!! МороЗЗЗЗ!!! =) 
И ещё круто, когда тебя ветер катит по замёрзшему льду  :Smile:  И большие северные мухи крутые! А Снежная королева вообще самая крутая! =) 
А ещё снег белый, потому что Зима помогала своим сестрам (Осени, Весне и Лету) разукрашивать мир, пока они там ссорились, и когда пришло время ей самой разукрашивать, то у неё осталось много только белой краски, поэтому зимой всё белое ^_^ 

Зимой хоть не видно, кто где срёт 8-)

----------


## Агата

> Зимой с этим делом уже проблемно как-то будет))))отморозить можно кое-что))))


 нутычооооо? по весне тонны какашек вокруг ни разу что ль не видела??? фига ты в розовых очочах!

----------


## джеки-джек

Зима не очень плохое время года,единственный празник который меня немного радует это новый год и то постоянно накатывает вот еще один год прошел ничтожного существования..Есть и пара моментов за которые я люблю зиму,но любимое время года это весна.

----------


## trypo

чудо - чудное : как можно писать "чем новый год радует " ? 
новый год - это и есть радость сама по себе -
единственный общероссийский праздник радости .
чистая , непорочная , неприкрытая радость и веселье .

----------


## аутоагрессия

> нутычооооо? по весне тонны какашек вокруг ни разу что ль не видела??? фига ты в розовых очочах!


 долго ржала,но да,правда))) но я бы сказала,что как раз видно,кто где насрал,так как на белом снегу всё видно.И жёлтого много,ну вы понимаете о чём я...))) Вот когда я йду домой,то всегда это замечаю и это немного отвратительно.А весной какашки с грязью смешиваются и всё выглядит как одна большая ....куча.

----------


## Игорёк

Если новый год радует - то все еще не так плохо.  При депре и асоциальности он обязан раздрожать - кругом радостные счастливые люди - ощущение контраста и обострение чувства одиночества. Собственная ущербность замтнее. что тут хорошего ?

----------


## Агата

> чудо - чудное : как можно писать "чем новый год радует " ? 
> новый год - это и есть радость сама по себе -
> единственный общероссийский праздник радости .
> чистая , непорочная , неприкрытая радость и веселье .


 хренасе лучезарность! у меня НГ ассоциируется только с бухлом. НГ - единственный общероссийский праздник великого запоя на 10 дней
Да ещё эта глупость справлять его именно ночью... Я бы его больше любила, если бы он отмечался днём: нелегко переношу ломку режима




> долго ржала


 прости, я продлила тебе жизнь =) 



> но я бы сказала,что как раз видно,кто где насрал,так как на белом снегу всё видно.


 нэ, снежок же регулярно выпадает и всё прячет) а весной он начинает активно таять и уже ничего не прячет, а всё выставляется наружу ) 
вот раннюю весну терпеть не могу =/

----------


## trypo

> хренасе лучезарность! у меня НГ ассоциируется только с бухлом. НГ - единственный общероссийский праздник великого запоя на 10 дней
> Да ещё эта глупость справлять его именно ночью... Я бы его больше любила, если бы он отмечался днём: нелегко переношу ломку режима


 у жизни много красок , довольно часто увлекаясь , я об этом забываю.
и хорошо , что ничего не вечно.


> Если новый год радует - то все еще не так плохо.  При депре и асоциальности он *обязан* раздрожать - кругом радостные счастливые люди - ощущение контраста и обострение чувства одиночества. Собственная ущербность замтнее. что тут хорошего ?


  весьма категорично - *не обязан* , хотя и может .
я лично чувствую радость в воздухе , даже идя по пустынной улице , когда вокруг нидуши.
ожидание чуда приносит людям просто детский восторг , и они этой радостью делятся со всем миром.
правда , кое-кто от этого отворачивается , играя в свои игры с жизнью ,
вот только новый год в этом не виноват - в нем нету нехороших намерений.

я надеюсь , вы еще верите , что в новый год случаются чудеса  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> в нем нету нехороших намерений.
> я надеюсь , вы еще верите , что в новый год случаются чудеса


 да, правда, что нет. Вопрос в нашем восприятии. Я вот с детства все праздники воспринимаю как что-то негативное, в канун праздников мне всегда тревожно.
стараюсь верить =)

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Люблю сочетание холода, одиночества и снега. Соответственно, и зиму люблю.

----------


## Лазарус

на мой взгляд в любом времени года можно увидеть, что нибудь прекрасное...

----------


## Апокалиптик

Ненавижу зиму, зима - это холод, темнота и полный депрессняк.
Так наверное потому, что у меня плохое кровообращение в конечностях и я постоянно мерзну и туплю от холода.

----------


## Selbstmord

А я наоборот - обожаю зиму, и еще осень... Весна и лето как-то не мое, хотя если настроение хорошее - то пойдет.

----------


## pblcb

а я люблю лето, потому что солнце. я как-то пропустила несколько лет, и недостаток того солнца, что был пропущен, плохо сказался на здоровье. с тех пор я люблю лето.

----------


## Troumn

> я как-то пропустила несколько лет


 В коме чтоль?

----------


## pblcb

> В коме чтоль?


 не)) не все так трагично, турурум
работала много, на солнце бывала мало

----------


## Больной на всю голову

А я люблю зиму. Особенно, когда идет снег

----------


## pblcb

да. когда идет снег зимой, это красиво.

----------


## Troumn

И я.

----------


## pblcb

прекрасно.

----------


## Troumn

> работала много, на солнце бывала мало


 Ты шахтёром работаешь?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> да. когда идет снег зимой, это красиво.


 


> И я.


 Пойдем-те в снежки играть  )))

----------


## pblcb

> Ты шахтёром работаешь?


 да.

----------


## Troumn

> Пойдем-те в снежки играть  )))


 Можно. Ток сначала снежную бабу слепим.

----------


## pblcb

давайте слепим больного на голову.

----------


## Troumn

Чтоб их 2 было? Нам и одного достаточно.

----------


## pblcb

давай тогда тебя, турум. Хочешь, чтобы тебя было 2?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> давай тогда тебя, турум. Хочешь, чтобы тебя было 2?


 А я уже позировать собрался ((( Или вы меня в снег хотели зарыть полностью с моей больною головой?

----------


## Troumn

Не, я плохой мальчик,  я не вышел рожей.)))

----------


## pblcb

> я не вышел рожей.)))


 думаешь, больной на всю голову вышел? Больной на всю голову, вы красив?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> думаешь, больной на всю голову вышел? Больной на всю голову, вы красив?


 Ну как сказать, не мне судить. Девушки бывало влюблялись, но я ничего не могу сказать

----------


## Больной на всю голову

pblcb, Вы девушка, давайте тогда Вас лепить, Troumn хорошо рисует, он сможет передать вашу красоту

----------


## Troumn

> Ну как сказать, не мне судить. Девушки бывало влюблялись, но я ничего не могу сказать


 Всё равно ты - оптимальный вариант, и не отнекивайся, только смерть будет оправданием.

----------


## pblcb

> Девушки бывало влюблялись, но я ничего не могу сказать


  ну не скромничайте. Опишите себя, а мы с турурумом слепим ваш образ. и оставим на морозе

----------


## Troumn

> Troumn хорошо рисует, он сможет передать вашу красоту


 Я рисую только депрессивные рисунки. Если мадам хочет воспользоваться моими услугами, то пожалуйста.

----------


## Troumn

> и оставим на морозе


 Образ или самого позёра?)))

----------


## pblcb

мадам хочет лепить больного на голову. В депрессивном стиле

----------


## Troumn

> мадам хочет лепить больного на голову. В депрессивном стиле


 Тогда я буду лепить, Больной на всю голову позировать, а что будет делать мадам?

----------


## pblcb

загорать и кататься на сноуборде
турум, где можно ознакомиться с твоими произведениями?

----------


## Troumn

В личку могу кинуть.

----------


## pblcb

давай

----------


## Troumn

Шяс отсканирую и вышлю.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Любуйтесь мной на аватарке

----------


## pblcb

спасибо, вы прекрасно выглядите

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> спасибо, вы прекрасно выглядите


 Вы мне льстите. А это моя фотография

----------


## Troumn

Да по сравнению со мной ты красивый.

----------


## pblcb

выкладывай, турурум
будем сравнивать

----------


## Troumn

Не, я свою харю палить не собираюсь.

----------


## pblcb

))
отсканировал?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> выкладывай, турурум
> будем сравнивать


 Давайте будем на равных и Вы тоже покажете себя во всей красе

----------


## Troumn

> ))
> отсканировал?


 Да, шяс вышлю.

----------


## Troumn

> Давайте будем на равных и Вы тоже покажете себя во всей красе


 Вот моё фото:
http://copypast.ru/foto5/5269/fat-man-usa-14.jpg

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Вот моё фото:
> http://copypast.ru/foto5/5269/fat-man-usa-14.jpg


 Был бы девушкой влюбился бы в тебя

----------


## pblcb

> Да, шяс вышлю.


 невеселые рисунки, что тут сказать..

----------


## Troumn

> Был бы девушкой влюбился бы в тебя


 Что тебе мешает сделать операцию по смене пола?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Что тебе мешает сделать операцию по смене пола?


 Девушки мне больше нравятся

----------


## Troumn

> Девушки мне больше нравятся


 Так я это, женщина.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Так я это, женщина.


 А зачем операцию предлагала?

----------


## Troumn

> А зачем операцию предлагала?


 Я лесбиянка.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Флууу. Опять на фудили

----------


## Troumn

> Флууу. Опять на фудили


 Сам виноват, и меня ещё втянул.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Сам виноват, и меня ещё втянул.


 Надо возвращать тему в первоначальное русло.
Зима! Крестьянин торжествует!

----------


## Troumn

В зиме лично меня бесит то, что в нашем провинциальном городишке никому нет дела до улиц: никто там, скажем, песком не посыпает, снег не убирает, и всё так убого выглядит, что по такому месиву хрен пройдёшь. У меня ещё и кросы скользят. Когда в гору надо подняться наступает настоящий театр одного актёра. А так, зима - моё любимое время года.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Ненавижу зиму. Ненавижу ждать автобус и мерзнуть до онемения с утра на остановке. Ненавижу красный нос и заледеневшие ресницы. Ненавижу холод, снег, лед. Ненавижу новый год.


 Что же ты любишь, веселый человечек?

----------


## Troumn

> Что же ты любишь, веселый человечек?


 Себя.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Зима - это прекрасно. Светлый холод, морозный туман, мир срывается в это полет из холода, тепла людей, в котором можно согреть руки другому человеку, объединить сердца, склеить мироздание, не забывая про тепло наших душ. Красивый снег, в который отражается, рассыпанные на мелкие кусочки отражение наших душ,  себя и тебя, свет мироздания и непроницаемая белизна мира.Сегодня не будет таким как вчера, а мы будем подпитывать теплом холод наших душ, и не замерзнем никогда.

P/S Я безумно люблю зиму

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Деревья одели белые платья.
Падает снег - зимнее счастье!
Снег для земли шьет одеяло
И на душе радостней стало.
В зимнюю сказку вступила страна
Зима за окном, в сердце весна

----------


## стиг тефтинг

в прошлом году я ходил в военкомат за справкой для работы, там, на подходе, возле дороги лежала собака, наполовину вмерзшая в грязный заледенелый снег. это было красиво.

----------

